# Turkish barber



## cincinbrava (Jul 4, 2010)

Hubby needs to have haircut, he trusts only turkish barber only........we lived in Turkish for long time that's why. Anyone knows any turkish barber shop in Marina JLT and nearby area? 

Tnhanks


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't know any on those areas, however there is one in Dubai Mall, close to supermarket called "character" or something. Ask for Umit there.


----------

